# Riddles



## Irishcat922 (Aug 9, 2005)

1. A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?

2. A woman shoots her husband. Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him. But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. How can this be?

3. What is black when you buy it, red when you use it, and gray when you throw it away?

4. Can you name three consecutive days without using the words Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?

5. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it. In fact, nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out.
Try to do so without any coaching!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 9, 2005)

I think I have 4 out of 5.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 9, 2005)

OK. I think I got # 3 as well.


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 9, 2005)

I think I got 1 and 4.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 9, 2005)

I give up.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 9, 2005)

I get part of 2


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 10, 2005)

#1. I would pick the assasins with loaded guns I thought the lions said 3 days. duh

#2. is a picture

#3.

#4. April the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.

#5.

Not so easy.

[Edited on 8-10-2005 by puritancovenanter]

[Edited on 8-10-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## satz (Aug 10, 2005)

Think i got 2 and 4...


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 10, 2005)

I think 1 is lions who haven`t eaten in 3 years.Because they would have starved to death.

I think 4 is yesterday,today,and tomorrow.????


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 10, 2005)

Does question 5 have dodgy grammar or am I off track


----------



## satz (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> I think 1 is lions who haven`t eaten in 3 years.Because they would have starved to death.
> 
> I think 4 is yesterday,today,and tomorrow.????



SPOILERSSSS!!!!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 10, 2005)

what is unusual about the paragraph?


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



Does that mean I am possibly correct?!


----------



## satz (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by satz_
> ...



Since i don't know the real answers, i have no idea...

your answers look good to me though...


----------



## Poimen (Aug 10, 2005)

#5 does not have the letter 'e' in it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 10, 2005)

I think you are onto something Daniel. No E's.


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> #5 does not have the letter 'e' in it.



You are correct.There is no "e".It would be funny if that is not the official answer.If so, you have created a second answer to the riddle.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Aug 10, 2005)

ANSWERS:

1. The third. Lions that haven't eaten in three years are dead.

2. The woman was a photographer. She shot a picture of her husband, developed it and hung it up to dry.

3. Charcoal

4. Sure you can: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow!

5. The letter "e," which is the most common letter in the English language, does not appear once in the long paragraph.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 10, 2005)

Couldn't get 3 at all. Shows I'm too young to have heated with coal.


Here's a 5 minute mystery; There's a man lying on the ground dead. His suit has a hole in it. It's not a bullet-hole. How did he die?

[Edited on 8-11-2005 by turmeric]

[Edited on 8-11-2005 by turmeric]


----------

